# WesTICAt Show June 2010 - UK



## westicat (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

We have 2 dates booked for 2010 in the West Country under TICA rules.

There hasn't been a TICA show in the area for 3 years (the last being a Cattica show at Weston Super Mare).

The date for the first show is 5th & 6th June 2010 and will be held at a venue in Somerset. Once the venue is secured, the entry forms will be up on the website.

We are actively seeking memberships and a newsletter will be going out to all members before the end of the month.

If there are any first time exhibitors or any exhibitors who have never shown with TICA, you will be allocated a 'show buddy' who will guide you through the TICA experience. I was a first time exhibitor once, so I know how it feels to be new! Please get in contact with me if you want to help or you need the help yourself.

Welcome to the world of TICA in the South West and Wales


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

westicat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have 2 dates booked for 2010 in the West Country under TICA rules.
> 
> ...


Hi Westicat,

I hope the club and the shows really take off for you.

Im a big Tica fan but sadly here in Switzerland we get one like once every 
two years if we are lucky.Im not brave enough to travel to neighbouring countries just yet!

Best of luck,Im sure you will do well!

Izzie


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooh good luck with the show, I have been watching out for when this will be - what a shame though when there are a limited number of any cat shows (GCCF/Fife/TICA) in the area that it clashes with the Somerset Cat Club show 

Can you confirm when the second show will be?


----------



## westicat (Jan 4, 2010)

I had been told there was a clash with the 13 day rule, shame, however, the 13 day rule does not apply to humans attending different shows (or so I am led to believe). We are very eager to get hands on deck so to speak and would welcome any help.

The second date we have fixed is 27th & 28th November which I have been told does not clash with any local shows here in the South West, however, the venue may change. We may be in Devon or in Wales, we need to get the first show out of the way before firming up on the details.

It is very difficult to book dates for TICA shows as the number of clubs is growing, however, our club can squeeze into any available weekend as we are location based and will always have our shows either here or in Wales.

....................

I will ask about Izzie as I have friends who live quite close who I can put you in touch with to ease your worries about travelling. My contact is a Bengal breeder who frequently travels to the States to show their cats, they are really friendly and I am sure they have contacts in Switzerland who can help.

Jen


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

It's on the same day - pity really as it may put some local people off trying TICA for the first time.

I love coming to the SW shows - easy journey for me down the M5 and love the atmosphere at the shows down there


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Only problem with the 2nd date is that clashes under the 13 day rule with the GCCF's own Supreme Cat Show which a lot of people attend :-( Not a problem for me as the SW is way out of my range anyway but it may present a problem for some.

Carol


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that is welcome news!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

westicat said:


> I had been told there was a clash with the 13 day rule, shame, however, the 13 day rule does not apply to humans attending different shows (or so I am led to believe). We are very eager to get hands on deck so to speak and would welcome any help.
> 
> The second date we have fixed is 27th & 28th November which I have been told does not clash with any local shows here in the South West, however, the venue may change. We may be in Devon or in Wales, we need to get the first show out of the way before firming up on the details.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jen, that would be great, there are only three FIFE shows I can really do in Switzerland this year as they are all over the place. I do know there is a new rail link from Zurich to Austria so Im going to look at shows there too. I only have two boys with the pet passports so Im weighing it up with my other two girls about getting their passports done! its all money isn't it lol!

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Spammer, go away please!

Izzie


----------



## Popup (Jan 20, 2010)

Soupie said:


> Ooh good luck with the show, I have been watching out for when this will be - what a shame though when there are a limited number of any cat shows (GCCF/Fife/TICA) in the area that it clashes with the Somerset Cat Club show
> 
> Can you confirm when the second show will be?


If you have family members to help you show and a number of cats to show, then why not split up and do both the TICA and GCCF. AS they are held on the same day, you are not breaking the 13day ruling and if you are lucky, you could get titles from both shows....something to think about.

Albert


----------

